# Diablo's first time



## dj_diablo54 (Jan 20, 2004)

Hello everyone I have never done this so not sure how it will go. I was a high school and college wrestler and have always had problems with weight, Before season usually 210-220 High school wrestled 189lbs ever year college went down to 165 for each season. I did this in a very unhealthy way. I am now trying to keep the weight under control and have decided to start a journal. 
I lift weights 5 day's a week and also do cardio 5 days a week. and have started a diet 3 weeks ago and have lost 12 pounds I would like to continue to drop body fat and maintain muscle growth.


----------



## dj_diablo54 (Jan 20, 2004)

First day.
 Food intake:
Two eggs
3oz of ham
Glass of milk

snack: rice cake with peanut butter

Lunch 
1 slice of wheat bread
4oz of turkey 

Snack Beef Jerky
Post work out protein shake

8oz of ground turkey little bit of sauce
Whole wheat pasta 
Salad no dressing mixed it with the turkey and pasta

Work out:

Lunch 45-min cardio 

After work: Shoulder and legs.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 21, 2004)

The food looks a little low. Have you counted the calories, protein, etc?


----------



## dj_diablo54 (Jan 21, 2004)

No I have not. I never feel hungry but maybee I need to add more?


----------



## dj_diablo54 (Jan 21, 2004)

Here is the food plan for the day

2 eggs
4oz of meat
1 piece of wheat toas
Glass of milk

Snack: rice cake with peanutbutter

4oz of meat
1 piece of wheat toast
glass of milk

Beef jerkey 

Dinner
8oz chicken breast
Salad
red patato


----------



## dj_diablo54 (Jan 21, 2004)

work out 
Today only a cardio day

45Min. eleptical machine


----------



## dj_diablo54 (Jan 22, 2004)

Food

2eggs 
4oz meat
1 piece of wheat bread 
glass of milk


beef jerky

1 piece fo wheat bread
4 oz of tunna
glass of milk

rice cake with 2 tlbs peanut butter

protien shake

8oz of pork chop
salada 
red patato
glass of milk


Work out 
lunch time 45min cardio

after work: Chest and bia's


----------



## dj_diablo54 (Jan 23, 2004)

I weighed my self today and I am at 205 That is twenty pounds that I have dropped since the start of the diet and new workout routine.

Breakfast
2 eggs
4oz turkey 
1 slice of wheat bread
1 glass of milk

Rice cake with peanut butter

4oz tuna
1 piece of bread
Glass of milk

Beef jerky

Salad fat free dressing
Baked potato
8oz chicken breast
Glass of milk.

Work out

Lunch 45min of Cardio

After work: Back and Bi's


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 23, 2004)

> Lunch 45min of Cardio
> 
> After work: Back and Bi's


How about some more details man? Like what kind of cardio you did, and your exercises/weight/rep/sets for the back/biceps workout?


----------



## dj_diablo54 (Jan 23, 2004)

ok i posted wrong it was back and tri's
I did 45 min on the elptical machine

For back I Did
Front pull downs 3x12,10,8 weight just has number 16 17 18 only goes to 22
T bar 3x12,10,8  weight 135,155,165
one arm rows3x10,10,10  115,120,125
back fly's 3x10,10,10 weight 110,115,115
pull ups 15,12,11
Tri's 
skull crushers 3x10,10,10 85,95,95
rope, 3x10,10,10 forgot what weight 
kick backs with 3x10 35,45,45
close grip  bench 3x15 weight 135


----------



## dj_diablo54 (Jan 24, 2004)

Well its the weekend and I have taken today off on cardio and weights, Have a club to dj in LA so got to put in my log in for the day the Diet is exactly what i had yesterday. Kinda boaring but the results are really good so i am going to continue what i have been donig. If any one has some advise on maybee what i am doing it would be apriciated. I have cut my body fat down muchoo my strength is about the same i have noticed a slight decresea is that normal when cutting


----------



## dj_diablo54 (Jan 25, 2004)

today got home from the club really late 7am. The owner had a private party and let all the employees stay. Good time No Drinks for me though trying to stay away while on this new program any way.

2 eggs
piece of toast
4oz meat

beef jerkey 

1 big ass burito from the taco shop
have a long drive ahead was not sure if i was going
to make it for dinner before going to bed when i got home. gotta go to 
work pretty early 

I could have a snack before bed 
no weights or cardio today 
back 2 marrow with cardio and weights.


----------



## dj_diablo54 (Jan 26, 2004)

ok new week 

2 eggs 
4oz ham
1 peice of wheat bread
multi vita

Rice cake with peanutbutter

4.5oz of tuna
1 pecie of bread

rice cake with panutbutter 

protien shake, creatine

8oz lean pork chop
salad fat free dressing
1 baked patato


----------



## dj_diablo54 (Jan 26, 2004)

work out 

lunch 
45 min cardio eleptical machine

after work 

shoulder

db millitary 3x 10 at 75lb
cable side ex. 3x 10 30
front ex 3x10 25
front rasies 3x10 135lb
 db shrugs 3x10 120lb
Legs

squats  3x10 225, 275, 295
lunges 3x12  145lb
leg exten 3x10
hamstring machine 3x10
I hate leg day's


----------



## dj_diablo54 (Jan 27, 2004)

Another beatifull day in Cali

2 eggs
4oz lean meat
slice of wheat bread
8oz of milk

Beef jerky

4oz lean meat
slice wheat bread


rice cake with peanuttbutter

8oz of meat 
salad with dressing
piece of wedding cake(it was my parent???s 25th wedding anniversary so I had piece of the cake)


----------



## atherjen (Jan 28, 2004)

did someone say cake!?  mmmm thats a no no  haha once In a while, special occasions alike are fine! 

do you have any whey protein?


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 28, 2004)

Hey Diablo how old are you bro? Nice to see you posting your exercises/weights. 



> db millitary 3x 10 at 75lb
> cable side ex. 3x 10 30
> front ex 3x10 25
> front rasies 3x10 135lb
> db shrugs 3x10 120lb


Nice DB pressin' strength man, impressive, no doubt. DB shrug strength is also excellent. Keep it up man!


----------



## dj_diablo54 (Jan 28, 2004)

I forgot to post workout from last night
MonStar im 24 only 5'7'' and 195lbs

chest bi's

flatbench 3x12,8,6 weight 225,245,265
incline bench 3x10 225,225,225
Decline 3x10 225,235,245
machine fly 3x10,165,175,180
machine  bench single arm 2x10 90lbs

Bias 
ez cural wide 3x10,10,8  90plus bar,100,100
hamer 3x10 45lbs
seated curles 3x10 35
clos grip machine 3x10 forgot weight.


----------



## dj_diablo54 (Jan 28, 2004)

atherjen

I do have why protien. I take a shake with creatine after my work outs.  44grams of protein and 3grams of Carbs from the shake, i don't know the stats on creatine.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 28, 2004)

Damn 5'7" 195 lbs. huh? That's pretty large man, what is your bodyfat %?


----------



## dj_diablo54 (Jan 28, 2004)

It was 18% when I was at 225lbs
But since i have been on this program now im down to 195 so i am not sure what my bf. is I am trying to get it done sometime this month.


----------



## dj_diablo54 (Jan 28, 2004)

2 eggs
4oz of ham
1 piece of wheat toast
8oz milk

ricecake with peanuttbutter

4.5oz of tuna
1 tlbs mayo
1 piece of wheat bread
8oz of milk

ricecake with peanuttbutter

8oz chicken breast
salad fat free dressing
1baked patato


----------



## dj_diablo54 (Jan 28, 2004)

Work out
Lunch
cardio eleptical machine 45 min
No weights today.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by dj_diablo54 *_
> atherjen
> 
> I do have why protien. I take a shake with creatine after my work outs.  44grams of protein and 3grams of Carbs from the shake, i don't know the stats on creatine.



no carbs


----------



## dj_diablo54 (Jan 28, 2004)

atherjen,

no carbs   I am confused on what that means?????


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 29, 2004)

No carbs meaning no carbohydrates after you workout. Like simple sugars, oats, potatoes, rice, fruit, etc. They're all carbs in one way or another. Your protein shake after you workout is all protein and very little carbs.


----------



## dj_diablo54 (Jan 29, 2004)

The creatin I take after my work out has 75carbs then at dinner i have a baked patato with my meals .

Work out today
lunch 45 min cardio eleptical maching

back
Pull downs 3X10,8,6 weight 15,16,16.5 
T bar 3x10  135,160,170
one arm pull 3x10  100,110,115
back butterflys  3x10 ,110,115,120
straight arm pull downs 3x10 55lb
Some of the names may be incorect  

Tri's
skull crushers, ez curl bar +90,100,110 3x10
rope 3x10 10,115,120
close grip bench 135,145,150 
kick backs 50x3


----------



## dj_diablo54 (Jan 29, 2004)

food 
2 eggs
4oz of ham
1 piece of wheat toast
8oz milk

ricecake with peanuttbutter

4.5oz of tuna
1 tlbs mayo
1 piece of wheat bread
8oz of milk

ricecake with peanuttbutter

8oz chicken breast
salad fat free dressing
1baked patato


----------



## dj_diablo54 (Jan 31, 2004)

Too busy to post yester day so here is what i did
2 eggs
4oz of ham
1 piece of wheat toast
8oz milk

ricecake with peanuttbutter

4.5oz of tuna
1 tlbs mayo
1 piece of wheat bread
8oz of milk

ricecake with peanuttbutter

8oz lean steak
salad fat free dressing
1baked patato

weights
shoulder

db millitary 3x 10 at 75lb
cable side ex. 3x 10 30
front ex 3x10 25
front rasies 3x10 135lb
db shrugs 3x10 120lb
Legs

squats 3x10 225, 275, 295
lunges 3x12 145lb
leg exten 3x10
hamstring machine 3x10


----------



## dj_diablo54 (Feb 1, 2004)

food 
2 eggs
4oz of ham
1 piece of wheat toast
8oz milk

ricecake with peanuttbutter

4.5oz of tuna
1 tlbs mayo
1 piece of wheat bread
8oz of milk

ricecake with peanuttbutter

8oz chicken breast
salad fat free dressing
1baked patato

No work out today


----------



## dj_diablo54 (Feb 2, 2004)

food 
2 eggs
4oz of ham
1 piece of wheat toast
8oz milk

ricecake with peanuttbutter

4.5oz of tuna
1 tlbs mayo
1 piece of wheat bread
8oz of milk

ricecake with peanuttbutter

8oz Pork chops
salad fat free dressing
1baked patato

Work out Chest Bi's

flatbench 3x10,8,6 weight 225,255,275
incline bench 3x10 225,235,235
Decline 3x10 225,235,245
machine fly 3x10,165,175,180
machine bench single arm 2x10 90lbs

Bias 
standing bumbell 3x 10,8,8 50, 55,55
hamer 3x10 45lbs
clos grip machine 3x10 forgot weight.

Abs Decline with 5k medicen ball 20, 20 with twis,20 with around the head 
Hanging Leg lifts, 15, 15, 10


----------



## dj_diablo54 (Feb 3, 2004)

food 
2 eggs
4oz of ham
1 piece of wheat toast
8oz milk

ricecake with peanuttbutter

4.5oz of tuna
1 tlbs mayo
1 piece of wheat bread
8oz of milk

ricecake with peanuttbutter

8oz chicken breast.
salad fat free dressing

1 protien shake and creatine after work out. 

Work out
back
Pull downs 3X10,8,6 weight 15,16,17 
T bar 3x10 150,165,175
one arm pull 3x10 115,115,115
back butterflys 3x10 ,115,120,125
straight arm pull downs 3x10 60lb
Some of the names may be incorect  

Tri's
skull crushers, ez curl bar +90,100,110 3x10
rope 3x10 10,115,120
close grip bench 135,145,150 
Dips, 3xfailure


----------



## dj_diablo54 (Feb 4, 2004)

Food

2eggs 
4oz meat
1 piece of wheat bread 
glass of milk


beef jerky

1 piece fo wheat bread
4 oz of tunna
glass of milk

rice cake with 2 tlbs peanut butter


8oz of pork chop
salada 

glass of milk


Work out 
lunch time 45min cardio


----------



## atherjen (Feb 5, 2004)

Hows progress going?


----------



## dj_diablo54 (Feb 5, 2004)

atherjen,

Progress is going great, thanks for asking. I got on the scales today and I???m 32lbs lighter then when I started, I???m not sure what my body fat was but I know it has dropped you can tell. The diet is going well also. I do allow one cheat meal a week usually on Sunday afternoons. The hardest part for me is giving up the beer and alcohol. I am a club DJ so every Friday and Saturday night every one is chillin and having a good time When I reach my goal and sustain it for a while I plan on letting my self have a couple of drinks every once in a great while. My strength has gotten better about the third week of the diet my body began getting used to the diet and I was able to start putting up the weight again.


----------



## dj_diablo54 (Feb 5, 2004)

food 
2 eggs
4oz of ham
1 piece of wheat toast
8oz milk

ricecake with peanuttbutter

4oz of turkey
1 piece of wheat bread
8oz of milk

ricecake with peanuttbutter

8oz Pork chops
salad fat free dressing

work out.
Great work out today had some one to push me hard on shoulders and legs
weights
shoulder

db millitary 3x 10 at 75, 10at 80, and 8 at 85lbs 1x20 50lb
 side and front raises alternating opesate batween the two 3x20 15lb 1x20 20lb
db shrugs 3x10 120lb
front raises 3x10 110,115,120
Legs
squats 3x10 225, 275, 295
lunges 3x12 145lb
leg exten 3x10
hamstring machine 3x10


----------

